# Indonesian: Ibu/Mbak , Pak/Mas



## wildan1

I recently arrived in Indonesia to work with an international team--two from the US and the rest Indonesian. Everyone speaks English pretty well.

However, Indonesian colleagues always address each other and talk about each other with the above polite forms of address, even when speaking English. I am always addressed or referred to as_ Pak X _(X = my first name).

I heard my colleagues call one younger female on the team _Mbak_, so I started calling her_ Mbak_ also. Today she told me she was embarrassed when I called her that. She could not really explain why, however.

My construct up until now was that _Ibu/Bu_ was for a woman who was married, or at least fairly mature (30+). This person is in her late 20s (I think)  and not married. Another female about the same age as well as some other older Indonesian staff always call her_ Mba._

Can someone explain to me some of the intricacies of these forms of address, given the context above and my status? (I am the boss) 

Terima kasih!


----------



## Ryzky_Widi

Hello, mr. Wildan.

I will try your question. Your question in Indonesia is "Sapaan".

Bapak/pak in English is 'Mr". Use for maTure and married man or above 30 years old
Ibu/bu in English is "Mrs". Use for mature and married woman or above 30 years old
Mas in English is "Brother/Bro". Use for common young man or family/community member older than us
Mbak in English is "Sister/sist". Use for common young woman or family/community member older than us
Adik/dik in English is "Brother or sister". Use for common chiLd man or woman or family/community member is younger the us

Note : Age is important to begin call someone.

Example :
In the Community have 5 members, they are Ahmad (52), Yohana (48), Sugeng (30), Ayu (26), and Evan (14).
✼ Everyone (except Ahmad) call AHmad is pak AHmad
✼ Everyone (except Yohana) call yohana is bu Yohana
✼ Everyone (except Sugeng) call Sugeng is mas Sugeng
✼ Everyone (except Ayu) call Ayu is mbak Ayu
✼ Everyone (except Evan) call EVan is dik Evan

Sorry about my English.


----------



## wildan1

Hello Ryzky_Widi,

Many thanks for your explanation, confirming what I understood about Indonesian forms of polite address.

However, my confusion was about a young, unmarried colleague whom I addressed as _Mbak, _but she objected. Could you explain her concern?


----------



## sscdownsouth

wildan1 said:


> Hello Ryzky_Widi,Many thanks for your explanation, confirming what I understood about Indonesian forms of polite address.However, my confusion was about a young, unmarried colleague whom I addressed as _Mbak, _but she objected. Could you explain her concern?


Hi, I am new to the Forum... just stumble upon it while searching for the common use of lass in English. This is my first post. In regard to your question, there are several possible reason why she is embarrased when you call her mbak:1. Age wise, if you are alot older than her, she would probably felt embarrassed to be call mbak because it implies she looks older than you.2. Beside being use as a polite term, mbak is use as a sign of respect for someone more senior. She probably felt awkward that you use the word implying she is a senior while she might not felt so.


----------



## wildan1

Thank you for this insight, Pak--and welcome to the WR Forums!

It has helped me understand why she was surprised and uncomfortable. I am about 35 years older than she!


----------



## wrehasdayupati

Hi, mBak is come from java language, If your staff is Javanese she should not embarrassing with your polite.  In java to respect the younger people (that have close relationship and you already familiar) because of their ability or status  we call with mBak or Mas instead of Pak/Bu.


----------

